# tug2.com server offline [fixed]



## TUGBrian (Jul 6, 2018)

It appears we lost a hard drive on the tug2.com server earlier this afternoon and it is completely offline.

we are currently working to restore the drive and bring the server back online.

our apologies for the inconvenience!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 6, 2018)

9pm update, all recovery options sofar have failed and the server still remains offline.

had i'd known it would be down this long, we would have just restored from backup earlier this morning...but such is life...and oddly enough...we might have to end up doing that anyway if these last few efforts to recover the drive do not succeed.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 6, 2018)

and just as i post this, we were able to get the server back up and running (and are performing backups now, so it might be a tad slow) just in case anything else goes wrong.

we are also using this time to upgrade the server hardware since clearly this one has a multitude of issues!


----------

